# A day in the smoke 07



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Well it’s a beautiful day here…got some yard work to do….the Brisket is on Buford…the ABTS and Ribs will be following…then I’ve got some chicken and corn to cook on the RK…..


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 5, 2007)

Good to pay Buford a little attention...don't want him to get jealous.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Brisket has been on for an hour and a half..time to add the ABTS and a regular fattie…..Is it me or does brisket just taste better when it’s been ringed with ABTS….



The chicken is soaking in Chivettas….and the corn in water..the ribs are awaiting a rubdown with the SS rub…
BTGG if you are still working....this smoke is for you


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Pigs before you ask....I've got enough food..and you and Val are welcome to stop in...


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

That looks good Dave.  You are off and running this morning.

I'm out of Chiavetta's.  I will have to look around here and see what I can swap for a couple of bottles.


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

yummy looking grub!!!!

can't wait to see the final results


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Most of the ABT’s are done the rest and the fattie need about another ½ hour then the ribs are going on. The mrs got some good Japs this time..some were even a that redish dark green..they have some kick this time



I had a hell of time wrapping the ABTs last night..I was tired and half in the bag


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 5, 2007)

Dang son.  That looks GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

At least you are refreshed enough today to eat the abt's.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Ribs are on…….That’s two of the three major food groups…cow and pig….yard bird is next….
But now the kids are eating ABTS…..man they are starting to eat all the best stuff….



And to ejoy a cooler full of pops with de foam on top....It's nice keeping the beer cold in a cooler full of ice instead of a snow bank..


----------



## Griff (May 5, 2007)

ZBQ, thanks for asking. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Here’s what the brisket and ribs are looking like…and what the 3rd major food group looks like….having a great day the weather is great….Mrs. Pen stopped in..without Mr. Pen and she brought beer which John never does….I’ve been enjoying the smell of smoke and the pops with the foam on top.






Chivettas is a local chicken marinade...like Roadside Chicken....a few of the people on the forum have sampled it.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 5, 2007)

Quite the Trifecta you got going there....beef ribs and chicken.
It looks great. :P


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Ribs and Brisket are coming along nicely…and the yard birds and feed are on the Muther Ship. (Did the old bacon wrapped corn…) The frosty pops are in short supply time to make a beer run…..


It's funny you are on today...I was thinking I was having a GH kind of a day...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 5, 2007)

WOW. What a cooking maniac you were today! Thanks for the invite, Val had to work today and I spent the day at my mom & dad's place doing the lawn and had to get mom's car going as the battery went dead from sitting in the garage all winter. Plus I had a guy come over to get a quote on a roof job on there garage. I'm just going to get it replaced as my dad has enough stuff on his mind with his cancer treatments. There still in Florida.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

Time to eat……





 

 

 


Burp!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 5, 2007)

Mr Weber would like you to call him,  He is in need of a cover picture for his RK box.  

That all looks great.

ps: Good to see you off duty GH.


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2007)

wittdog,

Nice looking meal.  What kind of cheese it that on the tomatoes?  Mozzarella?


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2007)

And after a day in the smoke the cook rides away on his trusty steed…Oh yeah I still have a brisket going….



Yeah that was the fresh Mozzarella
Thanks All


----------



## knine (May 5, 2007)

thanks man that was great . now i need to cook .


----------



## Diva Q (May 5, 2007)

yummy stuff!!


Cool paintjob!


----------



## wittdog (May 6, 2007)

Well the Brisket…remember that…it’s done……


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well the Brisket…remember that…it’s done……



Now that there is one juicey slab of cow! Nice ring to match!
WTG Dave!


----------



## jap1148 (May 6, 2007)

*A day at the Witts*

I have to say- the food at the Witt's was outstanding, as usual....why, they even had gourmet cheese!   And of course, the wobbly pops helped bring out the fine BBQ flavor!  I left out of self defense:  I thought if I stayed any longer I would have to be rolled out of there!    John sure missed another good feed-maybe if he's lucky, I might share some of the goodies Witt sent back with me :twisted:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 6, 2007)

Man,
Look at that smoke ring. 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 6, 2007)

Nice "maiden voyage" for the RK....lookin forward to more great cooks on that thing to come!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 6, 2007)

for a smoke ring like that on a grill...wow.


----------



## john a (May 7, 2007)

Great job Witt, food looks fantastic.


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2007)

*Re: A day at the Witts*



			
				lola1133 said:
			
		

> I have to say- the food at the Witt's was outstanding, as usual....why, they even had gourmet cheese!   And of course, the wobbly pops helped bring out the fine BBQ flavor!  I left out of self defense:  I thought if I stayed any longer I would have to be rolled out of there!    John sure missed another good feed-maybe if he's lucky, I might share some of the goodies Witt sent back with me :twisted:


Oh yes Lola leaves John at home and brings not only gourmet cheese and gorumet crackers...but also some wobbly pops...never would happen if John was around. Cappy the Brisket was done on old Buford...


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2007)

Sure, she brought beer, but did she bring Pork or cigars ?????? Huh, did she, did she ?????

I think NOT !!!


----------



## wittdog (May 7, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Sure, she brought beer, but did she bring Pork or cigars ?????? Huh, did she, did she ?????
> 
> I think NOT !!!


She said pork was fishing...and she offered to walk across the street and get cigars.


----------



## john pen (May 7, 2007)

Ya sure..she "offered"...she would've never gone...Oh well..Ive been searching the fridge for leftovers...


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Ya sure..she "offered"...she would've never gone...Oh well..Ive been searching the fridge for leftovers...


Look in the frezer....you might come across some Gumbo....


----------

